# Australia's latitude and longitude coordinates out by more than 1.5 metres



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Well no wonder that Uber passengers aren't where their pin says they are.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-...-by-1-5m-scientists/7666858?WT.mc_id=newsmail


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

1.5 meters?

Try driving in the U.S.A.... sometimes their pin is off by several blocks. I had a pin today that showed up in the middle of a river. The pax called me and informed me the pin was wrong (duh), and he was actually located 5 miles west of where the pin was.

GPS is a wonderful thing... until it is wrong. They can reset the atomic clocks all day long on the satellites, but until Google or Waze find a way to compensate for accuracy problems by compiling more data errors, it is what it is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Polar Shift.
Aka- " Global Warming".

Ever wonder what happened to the dinosaurs ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> 1.5 meters?
> 
> Try driving in the U.S.A.... sometimes their pin is off by several blocks. I had a pin today that showed up in the middle of a river. The pax called me and informed me the pin was wrong (duh), and he was actually located 5 miles west of where the pin was.
> 
> GPS is a wonderful thing... until it is wrong. They can reset the atomic clocks all day long on the satellites, but until Google or Waze find a way to compensate for accuracy problems by compiling more data errors, it is what it is.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Polar Shift.
> Aka- " Global Warming".
> 
> Ever wonder what happened to the dinosaurs ?


Well history suggests that the Dinosaurs were wiped out by a meteor the size of Mt Everest, which created instant "Global warming" in a matter of seconds, or minutes, depending on where you were on the planet during the blast-wave.

The polar shift of the magnetic field of the Earth has nothing to do with interaction with tidal-orbit locked satellites, or in the case of rider requests, triangulation. Satellites are affected by time shift, which occurs because they are far enough away from Earth to age slower, but are also effected by gravitational waves, etc. That is why the USAF resets their clocks every day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Well history suggests that the Dinosaurs were wiped out by a meteor the size of Mt Everest, which created instant "Global warming" in a matter of seconds, or minutes, depending on where you were on the planet during the blast-wave.
> 
> The polar shift of the magnetic field of the Earth has nothing to do with interaction with tidal-orbit locked satellites, or in the case of rider requests, triangulation. Satellites are affected by time shift, which occurs because they are far enough away from Earth to age slower, but are also effected by gravitational waves, etc. That is why the USAF resets their clocks every day.


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Scotsman said:


> View attachment 51386


Was that hit by an Autonomous car relying on GPS guidance?


----------

